# How do I keep detailed drawings from smudging?



## Aldar5 (Nov 22, 2016)

I like to draw detailed geometric abstract shapes (see pics) and I've always had a difficult time keeping the white spaces (or any other spaces) from smudging. I always have to go back with a fine eraser and clean them up. I do lay my hand on the paper while drawing, so I usually set a blank piece of paper where my hand will be and tape it in to place, but it's still an issue. Any ideas on how better to achieve this without me trying to draw without my hand touching the paper? I usually draw on paper sizes ranging from 9"x11" to 36"x48". Thanks in advance.

-Adam


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

I figure as it's the oils from your hand that's doing the smudging, you could try wrapping shrink wrap (cling film) around your palm.... let me know if it works!


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

If you are right handed draw left to right.


----------



## Aldar5 (Nov 22, 2016)

But remember, this even happens when I have a blank sheet of paper taped down between my hand and the drawing. I guess it's just the nature of graphite to be very susceptible to smudging. Thanks.


----------



## Aldar5 (Nov 22, 2016)

I have tried that, but unfortunately when I start I never have a 'plan, so my hand is all over the place until the drawing is finished. Thanks.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

I use a mahl stick, you can easily make one. If you are not sure what a mahl stick is you can do a web search.


----------

